# Arbeitsspeicher fps bei spielen? 1333mhz vs 1600?



## Deathranger (25. April 2016)

Moin. ich bin Grade am überlegen ob ich mit entweder nochmal 8gb ram hole 1333mhz, oder ob ich doch auf etwas schnelleren takt gehen soll  würde, man das noch etwas an der fps
in spielen merken bessren tankt? wie bei Gta 5/wow/wot/COD/BF/ark/dayz/arma?
Oder eher wengier?


----------



## Schleifer (25. April 2016)

Habe keine Zahlen im Kopf, aber schnellerer RAM bringt schon etwas. Da gibt es den einen oder anderen Testbericht im Internet zu.

Aber warum nur von 1333 auf 1600? Selbst DDR3-2400 oder schneller kostet kaum Geld. Der Mehr-Speed von 1333 zu 1600 ist mE unmerklich. Von 1333 zu 2400 dürfte schon deutlicher sein.

EDIT: hier, in dem Beispiel haben sie sogar die gleiche CPU wie Du verwendet. Von 1333 zu 2133 ist der Unterschied schon arg. Hät ich so deutlich auch nicht gedacht.
Endlich mal fur unglaubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - Seite 7 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## XT1024 (25. April 2016)

Nicht gesehen? ->
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html
1333 zu kaufen ist aber Unfug da das Zeug zuweilen teurer ist als 1600.



Schleifer schrieb:


> aber schnellerer RAM bringt schon etwas


Dem RAM-Hersteller? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleifer (25. April 2016)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Dem RAM-Hersteller?



Sowohl mein, als auch Dein Link zeigen, dass der RAM im CPU-Limit (und im Wesentlichen ist RAM nur für die CPU interessant) deutlich was bringt. Klar hilft mir RAM nicht weiter, wenn ich im GPU-Limit hänge, aber dann liegt das Problem auch eher an der CPU als am RAM selbst.


----------



## Deathranger (25. April 2016)

Array


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

Wenn man gleichzeitig die CPU übertaktet bringt es schon etwas auch wenn es eher nur die min. Fps sind


----------



## KrHome (25. April 2016)

Deathranger schrieb:


> 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series silber DDR3-2133 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit ist der ram ok Oder gibt es da noch etwas bessren? unterscheid?, ich schätze mal sachens wow könnte das schon noch was bringen, weil das hängt schon gerne mal im cpu limet


Von 8 auf 8 GiB aufzurüsten ist Quatsch. Zunächst mal kauf dir mehr Ram und dann denk über die Geschwindigkeit nach.


----------



## Deathranger (25. April 2016)

KrHome schrieb:


> Von 8 auf 8 GiB aufzurüsten ist Quatsch. Zunächst mal kauf dir mehr Ram und dann denk über die Geschwindigkeit nach.



wird ich dann schon machen halt 2x 8gb kits


----------



## Schleifer (25. April 2016)

RAM ist letztlich nicht so ein "kritisches" Bauteil wie CPU oder GPU. Wie KrHome schon sagt kommt Größe vor Speed. (Zu) viel RAM macht den PC zwar keinen deut schneller, aber zu wenig RAM kostet richtig Leistung. Daher geht in aktuellen PCs der Trend auch Richtung 16GB anstatt 8GB.

EDIT:
2x8GB Riegel sind schneller als 4x4GB, da weniger Verwaltungsaufwand (soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

Deathranger schrieb:


> wird ich dann schon machen halt 2x 8gb kits



Wenn dann eher gleich das 16GB Kit und nicht so einen Spielkram


----------



## KrHome (25. April 2016)

Deathranger schrieb:


> wird ich dann schon machen halt 2x 8gb kits


Hol dir 2x8 GiB und nicht 4x4!

Mehr Ram Takt bringt immer dann was, wenn die CPU mehr Bandbreite benötigt. Die Anforderungen von Spielen sind hier extrem unterschiedlich. Und dann kommt es auch noch auf die CPU Architektur an. Ein i3 profitiert in den mir bekannten Benchmarks mehr als ein nominell gleich schneller i5 (vermutlich wegen des kleineren Level 3 Caches des i3).

Wundere dich also nicht, wenn du in vielen Spielen garkeinen Effekt bemerkst.


----------



## mgiceman311 (25. April 2016)

Genau, besser zu nem 16GB Kit (2x8 z.b.) greifen, da 4 Speicherriegel eher zu Problemen neigen können als 2...


----------



## Soulsnap (25. April 2016)

Sowas zum Beispiel: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Pro rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GSR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJawsX blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GXM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GeIL EVO Leggera DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-30 (GEL316GB2400C11BDC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nur bloss nicht zu deinen alten 8 Gb nochmal ein schnelleres 8 Gb kit. Dann laufen alle mit den Taktraten des langsamen.
4x4Gb ist zu vermeiden, da 4Gb Riegel meist nur Single Ranked sind.


----------



## Deathranger (25. April 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Sowas zum Beispiel: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Corsair Vengeance Pro rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GSR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> G.Skill RipJawsX blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GXM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Eine ahnung ob Die auch auf meinem asrock extrem 4 z77 laufen? da Die seite ihrgendwie recht unübersichtlich für mich ist Per handy grade?

Kein ding meine alten spiecher bekommt, dann mein vater dann hat der auch 16gb drin, und eigentlich mein kompelltes altes amd system xD


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. April 2016)

Deathranger schrieb:


> Eine ahnung ob Die auch auf meinem asrock extrem 4 z77 laufen?



Das läuft schon 
Die G.Skill Ares 2400er laufen bei mir auch auf nen Z68 Extreme4


----------



## Deathranger (25. April 2016)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Das läuft schon
> Die G.Skill Ares 2400er laufen bei mir auch auf nen Z68 Extreme4


alles klar Dann werde ich mir mal welche von gskill holen, und diese obwohl ich echt auf corsair schwöre


----------



## Meroveus (27. April 2016)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Genau, besser zu nem 16GB Kit (2x8 z.b.) greifen, da 4 Speicherriegel eher zu Problemen neigen können als 2...



Das liegt daran das bei einer vollen Bestückung der Slots, der Controller stärker belastet wird und eventuell gewisse Taktraten nicht mehr stabil schafft.

Das wird bei einem 3570K, der mit 1333 MHz Ram verwendet wird, nicht passieren. Bei einem Ivy Bridge, würde ich mir erst ab 2400 MHz Ram Takt, Gedanken darüber machen, bzw. Bedenken äußern.

@ TE

Solltest du durch das Nachkaufen deines schon vorhandenen Ram´s, eventuell Geld sparen, dann kannst du auch Problemlos 4x4 GB Ram betreiben. Ansonsten ... feel free to choose.


----------



## Deathranger (28. April 2016)

Grille ich mit 1,65v ram nicht  mein cpu ?


----------



## Deathranger (28. April 2016)

Grille ich mit 1,65v ram nicht  mein cpu ?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. April 2016)

Wenn du den RAM mit 1,65V betreibst juckt das deine CPU recht wenig. 
Du solltest nur nicht den V-Core der CPU auf 1,65V setzen. Dann würdest du ein medium gebratenes CPU-Steak haben, ja


----------



## Meroveus (28. April 2016)

Deathranger schrieb:


> Grille ich mit 1,65v ram nicht  mein cpu ?



Wenn der Ram für 1.65 Volt spezifiziert ist, grillst du damit weder deine CPU, noch deinen Ram.


----------



## Deathranger (28. April 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Wenn der Ram für 1.65 Volt spezifiziert ist, grillst du damit weder deine CPU, noch deinen Ram.


naja laut intel darf man nur bis max 1,5v speicher?
hmm der rechner startet Mehrmals am anfang neu... obwohl 1,6v eingestellt sind
ahh jetzt wenn ich ihn auf 2200mhz stelle, läuft er, aber wieso ziegt mir cpu z nur 1200mhz an?
und neue 2te ssd läuft auch endlich


----------



## Meroveus (29. April 2016)

Ich meinte damit das der Ram, für diese Spannung spezifiziert sein sollte.

Zum Thema Ram Spannung (Mythos 2): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html

Zum Thema Ram Frequenz: Das liegt an der Double Data Rate (DDR), 1200 MHz ergeben somit 2400 MHz. Das kann du mit CPUZ unter dem Reiter "Memory" (DRam Frequency) auch nachprüfen.


----------



## Deathranger (1. Mai 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit das der Ram, für diese Spannung spezifiziert sein sollte.
> 
> Zum Thema Ram Spannung (Mythos 2): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html
> 
> Zum Thema Ram Frequenz: Das liegt an der Double Data Rate (DDR), 1200 MHz ergeben somit 2400 MHz. Das kann du mit CPUZ unter dem Reiter "Memory" (DRam Frequency) auch nachprüfen.



also sollten, Doch Die werte so stimmen oder?, das 2t steht wahrscheinlich dann für 2 mal ?

Musste Den ram auf 2200 stellen sonst ist der rechner jedes mal am anfang 3x neu gestartet,  wieso auch immer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Intel sagt zwar 1,5V aber auch 1,65 V was viele andere Hersteller zb angeben sorgen so schnell nicht für Probleme. Mein altes System läuft auch seit Jahren mit 0,2V darüber ohne Probleme.
Was alles beim Speicher wichtig ist steht hier


----------



## Meroveus (2. Mai 2016)

Deathranger schrieb:


> also sollten, Doch Die werte so stimmen oder?, das 2t steht wahrscheinlich dann für 2 mal ?
> 
> Musste Den ram auf 2200 stellen sonst ist der rechner jedes mal am anfang 3x neu gestartet,  wieso auch immer



Für 2200 MHz stimmen die Werte (1099.7 MHz x 2) das hat aber mit der Command Rate 2T nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Double Data Rate des Speichers.


----------



## Deathranger (2. Mai 2016)

2400mhz bekomme ich auch nicht wirklich zum laufen, selbst wenn ich 1,65 volt ram angebe dann startet der rechner jedes mal neu. Aber egal schätze 200mhz machen die braten auch nicht besser mehr


----------



## Hogan (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hab zu meinen 8GB 1333MHz einfach ein 2. 8Gb Kit mit 1600 gekauft. Austauschen lohnt sich nicht in meinem Fall mMn (siehe Signatur). Wirklich schnellen, neuen RAM gibts irgendwann mit neuem Board und CPU.


----------



## Meroveus (3. Mai 2016)

Deathranger schrieb:


> 2400mhz bekomme ich auch nicht wirklich zum laufen, selbst wenn ich 1,65 volt ram angebe dann startet der rechner jedes mal neu. Aber egal schätze 200mhz machen die braten auch nicht besser mehr



Nein machen sie nicht , ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



Meroveus schrieb:


> Für die unwissenden Mitleser,
> 
> gehen wir von diesem Beispiel aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html
> 
> ...


----------

